# Films à lire sur Ipad



## PL5782 (2 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

 J'aimerais lire mes films qui sont sur un disque dur sur mon Ipad lorsque je suis en déplacement.J'ai entendu parlé d'un adaptateur pour relier mon disque dur à mon Ipad, je me suis renseigné et ça coûte fort cher. Savez-vous si au moins ça fonctionne? Et devrais-je installer une application pour lire ces films? Et si ça ne fonctionne pas, y aurait-il un autre moyen sans wifi?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## momo-fr (3 Juillet 2015)

J'utilise nPlayer (5 €) sur mon iPad pour visionner les .avi et .mkw, tu connectes ton iPad et dans la section App tu vas déposer les fichiers à visionner sur le dossier nPlayer.
Un topo sur les players iPad sur MacRumors.

Tu as VLC qui est gratuit mais moins performant, il n'affiche pas toujours les sous-titres par exemple.

Si tu encodes tes vidéos en .mp4 (Miro Video Converter) tu peux les visionner avec iTunes (section films).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Juillet 2015)

Pour accéder à mes clefs usb il y a les petits routeurs wifi ravpower que j'utilise régulièrement et qui fonctionne très bien...


----------

